# Spain dp meet



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll be there in 5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I refuse to travel to Spain until your webpage is back up.

Once that happens I will somehow overcome my intense fear of flying, offer to chip in for Dreamer, and we will arrive at your door with bells on (an American saying that I never quite understood. But I think it's a good thing)
I can assure you, both D and myself would look very good in that swimming pool - with or without bells on.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'd be up for it  it only takes a couple of hours on a plane from here


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Angela,

Is that really your place? If so, it looks beautiful!

Joe


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I'll go to the Spain one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, she didn't go for it guys, sorry. I figured the threat of me not visiting Spain would be enough to get her to fire up her webpage and post a few pics. To be honest, I'm surprised it didn't work. 
Oh well. Sure, I'll shed a few tears - but I'll always have the memories of spending hour upon hour at her site..............


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

what kind of softdrink is that?

need answers ASAP thx.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hey  i looooovvvve spain. too bad it's so darn far away. where in spain do you live? it looks gorgeous. i lived in alicante for a while which was absolutely wonderful...we lived right on the beach. sigh...i'm pretty sure my dp/dr didn't bother me very much at that time. i felt it but i had no obligations or responsibilities....just getting a wicked tan...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i will be in Javea at some point this year angela! maybe meet up! (if my boyf is up for it but he gets petrified at such suggestions because he thinks everyone who goes on web forums is nuts, let alone a web forum for people who ARE nuts!!!) (and yes, he thinks im nuts)


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

awesome backyard


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Did you say 30 degrees celsius :shock: !!!!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Where is the Champagne Bar?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

We should actually do this, it would be fun


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

loooovvvee javea. it's so cute! man, you guys are making me really yearn for spain.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

si claro.  i used to live in alicante...very close to javea. we actually didn't spend too much time in javea. we were very poor and had to limit our day trips. i wish i could live in spain, once more...too bad it's super hard for americans to get any sort of jobs there.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

what, the hawaiian looking hut actually on the beach? cool! if it is, i always fancied a drink there!


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I want to live in Spain!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

well, i can tell you that i looked very hard for a job when i lived there before and i couldn't find one. maybe you could hook me up? :lol:


----------

